# Corsair Link - hohe CPU Auslastung



## zetN (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo mein Name ist Justin,

ich habe das Problem das der "Corsair Link Service" zwischen 15-17% CPU Auslastung zieht auf einen Kern. Das ist definitiv zu viel, die Spiele ruckeln dadurch auch etwas..

Corsair Link: Corsair Link 4.6.0.86

Corsair Link Download v4.9.7.35 - NICHT INSTALLIERT

Die neuste Version von Corsair Link habe ich nicht installiert, weil diese Fehler bei mir verursacht. Die Pumpe geht nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach AUS und geht nach 3-4 Minuten wieder an.

Informationen zu meinem PC:

*GPU ~ Grafikkarte*
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC
*CPU ~ Prozessor*
Intel Core i7-7700K, 4x 4.50GHz
*RAM ~ Arbeitsspeicher*
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34
*Mobo ~ Mainboard*
MSI Z270 Gaming M5
*Cooler ~ Kühler*
Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2
*SoundCard ~ Soundkarte*
Onboard
*HDD ~ Festplatte*
Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache
*SSD*
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
*PSU ~ Netzteil*
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4
*Case ~ Gehäuse*
NZXT Source S340 Elite
*OS ~ Betriebssytem*
Microsoft: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit
*Monitor*
BenQ XL2430T
*Mouse ~ Maus*
Logitech G402 Gaming-Maus Hyperion Fury
*Mauspad*
Steelseries QcK Limited
*Keyboard ~ Tastatur*
SteelSeries Apex M500
*Headset ~ Kopfhörer*
Logitech G633 Artemis Spectrum Pro Gaming Headset 7.1-Surround-Sound

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn ich mir das Problem zusammen fixn können.

Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

Hi! Vielen Dank für die detaillierten Infos. Versuche bitte alternativ Corsair Link zu deinstallieren auf die neue Software iCUE umzusteigen. Hier sollte die Auslastung sich in einem moderaten Rahmen bewegen. Den Download findest du unter http://www.corsair.com/downloads. Grüße


----------

